
Paint the earth - tosh
https://what-if.xkcd.com/84/
======
qubex
My family business is in the paint manufacturing sector. This is quite
amusing. Paint is literally one of the most boring things in the universe.

However, I must point out he has not thought of manufactured objects that need
to be painted.

